# When Do You Step In And Say Something?



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Hi all.

We were parked next to a family this weekend that was towing a 30' Trail Lite with a first generation Dodge Durango. The whole weekend I just looked at them and thought of the family that was killed pulling a smaller camper last year. Then, to top it off, I watched as they hooked up and left. The guy didn't go through the correct procedure of using the weight distribution, had a friction anti-sway bar, and no towing mirrors. There is _no way_ this was a safe combination. I didn't say anything to him but I wanted to approach him, if not for his family, but for the others on the road that this could affect.

So has anyone ever said anything to someone that you felt was using an unsafe combination? If so, what were the results?


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I've never said anything - but I know exactly what you mean. I have seen some interesting things the last few years.

Mike


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I would have to say something - but as tactfully as possible. Who knows what they were told by the dealer or person who sold them their camper?

They obviously think that their setup works, but may or may not be amenable to suggestions/comments. Worst case, you make them mad and they go on their way - but they may think about things on the way and do a little research when they get there, so it's still worth mentioning.

I would hope that anyone seeing something unsafe on our rig would say something to us - because if it's unsafe, I want to know so I can make it safe.

The guy who bought our pop-up showed up in a Jeep to collect it, but it had some extras on it that made it road-







for at least the short trip back home, which they showed me after I expressed concern about them towing with it. They weren't upset by my concern at all.

I'm also interested in hearing about others' experience with this situation.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Gosh - this will be a great thread to keep up with.

I'll say this - in January, I left the office with a co-worker to go to an event after work which involved about 40 mins of travel down I95 into Queen's, NY. I couldn't believe I arrived safely at my destination because the driver was texting, talking on the phone, totally multitasking. Not to mention were were zooming in and out of traffic, reaching speeds of 70mph in a Prius (sorry to Prius owners, this felt like a battery operated tin can). While in the passenger seat, I kept thinking 'what is she doing, she knows I have kids, she is a psycho driver'. (Now, I am not a good passenger on the best of days, so take it with a grain of salt).

Needless to say, not 5 days later, this friend of mine has a single vehicle accident on the way home from work, gets ejected from the vehicle (wearing seat belt?), car rolls on her and now she is in a wheelchair and "hopes" to be able to walk in 3 years. She is paralyzed from the chest down.

I raked myself over the coals for not saying something to her. Not that I could singlehandedly change her driving habits, but I go through the 'what if's' ... she'd could potentially still be a star athlete.

So, would I say something if I saw an unsafe set up? I certainly wouldn't be comfortable saying anything (didn't before), but safety sometimes isn't about comfort. I agree with Lynn...worst case is they get mad. At least they will likely give it some thought and even better, do some research. If not, well, you/we tried...and you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make them drink.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I've seen some pretty unsafe combo's as well, but have never said anything. It's really difficult, without coming across like you are heavy handed. I figure that they would always take it wrong, think that you are jealous, whatever. I wish that some of the states would have a (state Police) truck team that would address some of these issues (maybe some do?) in regard to recreational vehicles...Height, weight, length,... Maybe that is being too heavy handed as well.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We were at a local State Park a couple of years ago and saw a real topper. We were across from the Camp Host who had a very large Alumalite Presedential 5th Wheel (about 36-38 feet) with 4 slides. Out front was a Nissan Titan. We thought that might just be is running around vehicle and his tow vehicle was parked elsewhere. NOPE!! He towed that bugger with the Titan. We chatted with him a couple of times and he was a very odd man. He claimed that the Titan towed the 15,000 pound (or near that) trailer just fine since he only towed on flat roads. I know that I wouldn't want to be anywhere near him if he had to stop suddenly. Everytime we looked across our campsite at this, we were just amazed. But there was nothing you could say to this guy. He believed he had the perfect set up. I just hope he hasn't killed somebody yet.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

A good friend of mine had an enclosed trailer that he hauled a dune buggy in and slept in while at the dunes. I kept asking him when he was going to get a sway control and a truck that was big enough to haul it (I even offered to let him use my truck which I never have done before) he kept playing it down saying it was "okay". My brother used the trailer to pick up a car in VA and said it was a handful even with his 2500HD crew cab. My friend ended up learning his lesson whiel towing this trailer with his std wheelbase Trailblazer, the trailer began to sway and he ended up jacknifing the combo and layed the trailer on its side and ripped the hitch out for under the Tblazer. Fortunately the hitch gave way and it didnt lay the Tblazer over also. He did say a week afterwards that he wished he had listened to me, I told him I was just thankful that he and his wife were okay.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

WACOUGAR said:


> We were at a local State Park a couple of years ago and saw a real topper. We were across from the Camp Host who had a very large Alumalite Presedential 5th Wheel (about 36-38 feet) with 4 slides. Out front was a Nissan Titan. We thought that might just be is running around vehicle and his tow vehicle was parked elsewhere. NOPE!! He towed that bugger with the Titan. We chatted with him a couple of times and he was a very odd man. He claimed that the Titan towed the 15,000 pound (or near that) trailer just fine since he only towed on flat roads. I know that I wouldn't want to be anywhere near him if he had to stop suddenly. Everytime we looked across our campsite at this, we were just amazed. But there was nothing you could say to this guy. He believed he had the perfect set up. I just hope he hasn't killed somebody yet.


Ran into a couple this weekend who towed their 5'er with a 3/4 ton Dodge diesel. He said that they used to have an '02 F150 and that the dealer had told him he could run that setup as long as he had a slider hitch. He figured it out very shortly afterwards that they had been misled. I stood there agape, telling him that our little (in comparision) 23RS was all my old '02 F150 could handle given the conditions that we normally tow in. He chuckled and agreed.

-CC


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Because I am antisocial to begin with, I dont really care what people think of me. So when I see unsafe setups I try to ask how they feel about thier set up and then let them know that I personally wouldnt feel comfortable with thier setup and tell them why.

I dont just do the, "hey man, hows it going. Thats a pretty crappy unsafe set up you have there hey. see you later." Although sometimes I do feel like doing that.

It is all about the approach, as long as I put that seed of dought in their mind that their setup may not be safe, thats good enough for me.

Kos


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I always say something. Usually asking them questions like, "What type of sway control do you use?". You would be surprised how many people say "Sway control, what is that?".

That being said, I camp with two families that tow 32' trailers with half ton trucks and use friction sway control. I ask them every trip when they are going to at least get the proper sway control. They ignore me now. Every trip there kids ask if one of my kids can ride in their truck and I always say NO!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

To go up to a total stranger and tell him rarely will go over well.

What I have a real hard understanding is how the individual with an obviously dangerous set up can drive for years past how many patrol cars in how many states and counties and towns and never get pulled over for an unsafe vehicle. When I drove a tractor trailer, I asked a trooper once why they seem to target new trucks and respected companies for something as minor as a tail light out (not saying the violation should be ignored) yet passing are trucks with no lights and fenders flapping in the wind. The answer...Your company will fix the light and pay the fine, the others will tie me up for hours waiting for the tow truck and I will also have to go to court. I am in no way blanketly condemning any dept but facts are facts.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> To go up to a total stranger and tell him rarely will go over well.
> 
> What I have a real hard understanding is how the individual with an obviously dangerous set up can drive for years past how many patrol cars in how many states and counties and towns and never get pulled over for an unsafe vehicle. When I drove a tractor trailer, I asked a trooper once why they seem to target new trucks and respected companies for something as minor as a tail light out (not saying the violation should be ignored) yet passing are trucks with no lights and fenders flapping in the wind. The answer...Your company will fix the light and pay the fine, the others will tie me up for hours waiting for the tow truck and I will also have to go to court. I am in no way blanketly condemning any dept but facts are facts.


I agree,

I would talk to someone I knew or if someone asked me, but I'm not going to go over and start what will most likely end in an argument. I really wish that the police would handle policing, but first we'd have to get some real laws governing this. Europe acutally has laws on towing and enforces them. Perhaps we'll have to go there once we start towing OB's with Focuses as well!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I believe the folks that sell the tow vehicles and the towed units should have some integrity and be up front about what is responsible towing. Also, most states do not have towing laws that would cover the towing issues raised by an individual towing a boat, camper, or other type of trailer other than lights (brake, turning, etc.). The concentration is on commercial traffic and even then, do the police really have the time to watch and stop every vehicle on the roadway. As a city police officer for 23 years, I field complaints on officers spending to much time on traffic enforcment vs. burglary patrol vs. noise complaints vs. etc, etc, etc. We can't be every where and we can't teach common sense.

I agree that as individuals, we should feel comfortable speaking to someone about their set-up if done in a manner that is not offensive. I have asked how they like their trailer, their truck, their tow and it usually goes well since it is more of a comparison rather than a putdown. Some people just don't have the information and appreciate the new learned knowledge. Knowledge is power and that can equal safety.

Then there are those (pulling a 40 foot 5th wheel w/a Titan) that qualify for Darwin Awards...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have........I think it needs to be said when it is that Bad.............

But the only way to be effective is to go in very tactfully and delicately..............i am mindful of this...........because i am at my Max......i wish i had more wheelbase..........

I usually do it while taking the kids or dog for a walk........I will stop and chat and compliment them on their trailer or something...............and then lead into how their tow vehicle does pulling it............then chime in with the pertinent details and facts along the way.....................people in general look at the power aspect only.........and do not consider wheelbase............

If you saw someone getting realy to drink antifreeze......or gas would you tell them it isn't safe....or that your state does not allow smoking in public area's or bars...... (ex smoker here







) so i can comment........
My point being that it really is no different........it really comes down to how you approach the subject.............

I'd rather say something and not be well received then to read about an accident and find out it was someone you did not say something to.......side note........i am also 6-4 and big......so I usually don't get to much snarling back


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can say something and you will probably get 1 of 2 responses. #1: really, I'm new at this, can you help me or educate me? #2: Shut up and mind your own busniness....Either way you loose nothing.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I speak up. I'm nice about it and don't say anything that doesn't need to be said. I worked in a factory and around machinery for too long. I can't tell you how many times I've hear someone say I wish I would have said something, or, I was going to tell them.

If they don't want to hear it just walk away, at least you tried.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

In Yellowstone I met another Outback owner who was pulling a 21rs with, gulp, a Ford Explorer 4x2. IT even had a V-6 power plant. I was with my wife and they were getting ready to pull out and I asked if she thought I should talk to them about the setup - which she said 'heck yes if you think it isn't safe!' So I asked first how the trailer pulled behind the Explorer. The guy (he and his wife were retirees) said it pulled like a charm. I asked if he ever had any sway problems and he said he never had (he was using a Draw Tight hitch). I asked how he managed the mountain passes and he said they had to slow down and shift down but it was OK. I asked if he ever had tranny heating problems and he said he didn't think so but had no gauge to check it. Finally I told him very politely that I'd be pretty scared to do what he was doing - the TV was just too small and I felt my Expedition was on the edge with a fully loaded TV and trailer. He was polite and told me he had just pulled this trailer over 5000 miles and hadn't had a problem so he was confident that it was OK.

After that, what can you say? I wished him safe travels and told him about Outbackers.com which he said he'd look up. I never saw him here though as far as I could tell - I hope it wasn't because he never made it home to his computer.

There are usually ways to do it that are non-confrontational. I got an atta-boy from DW for how I handled it.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Witnessed a mess waiting to happen this weekend. Getting on the ferry from New London to Orient Point (Connecticut to NY) I saw family of 5 + fido traveling in a Durango towing a 32" trailer. Hope they made it home safe...


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

I'm pretty good at approaching and talking to people, but what I find is most aren't willing to listen. "They know it all" and a lot of people hate it when they may look dumber than someone else. I have a couple of ideas...encurage them to join this forum, that will let them see that what your telling them is common knowlage and that your not the "know it all". And secondly, let the insurance companies dictate what a reasonable tow/trailer set up is. My TT is insured with the same company as my TV. They have never said to me that my combo is questionable (Avilanche and 23rs). But if you pulling a 40ft 5er with a Titan, his insurance company should be involved and tell him this is an unacceptable combo and go find insurance somewhere else.
G


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

Last Nov. my wife and I went camping for our anniversary to a local state park. Two days before we were to leave the truck died. Instead of canceling (Because the truck is in the shop) my father volunteered to drop of the TT with his 3/4 ton. as we already paid for the site ,set up a sitter for the kids, and we never get time to ourselves.

Anyway we drop off the outback and I am to call him on Sunday and he will come and retrieve the camper. While at the campground we had my wifes Nissan quest (mini van with a *receiver hitch*) to get around with. Next to us was another outback (28RSDS I think) .

3 days go by and I'm break-in camp and I see this guy looking over our way for a good 15 min and I Know what he's thinking. Finally he comes over and asks your not gonna tow that with that?

After a laugh







I explained my deal.

It is a pretty tough mini van though


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Livin4weekenz said:


> Last Nov. my wife and I went camping for our anniversary to a local state park. Two days before we were to leave the truck died. Instead of canceling (Because the truck is in the shop) my father volunteered to drop of the TT with his 3/4 ton. as we already paid for the site ,set up a sitter for the kids, and we never get time to ourselves.
> 
> Anyway we drop off the outback and I am to call him on Sunday and he will come and retrieve the camper. While at the campground we had my wifes Nissan quest (mini van with a *receiver hitch*) to get around with. Next to us was another outback (28RSDS I think) .
> 
> ...


LoL

Since I drive for a living I dont say much.. I see so many things I dont like Id never get any driving done..

I do tell people when they have a light out, low tire, chain dragging, bike rack broke the bumper and they are dragging all there bikes kind of stuff..

Carey


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

This in an interesting subject and I've seen my share of scary combinations in campgrounds and on the roads. I've found that most people don't want to be told because they've convinced themselves they are fine. The basic attitude is that I haven't had a problem so far so I won't have one in the future. Thankfully most people seem to get by somehow. The others that aren't so lucky are quite surprised when something does go wrong. If someone wants to talk about towing setups I'll give my opinion but people rarely like having a stranger tell them they are not safe. Now I just ignore them and hope I don't encounter them on the road.

One of the things that may contribute to people towing with dubious setups is the RV industry's push to convince people that they can have a smaller fuel efficient SUV and still tow a trailer. I've been surprised to see some of the towing setups shown in Trailer Life in the past year. The 2 that I really noticed were a Honda Pilot and a Ford Edge towing small/lightweight travel trailers. The setups were barely within the tow limits of the vehicles and were definitely not something I would be comfortable with. We have an 07 Pilot and I wouldn't even consider towing our old popup (3,500 lbs) with it let alone a lightweight travel trailer. It might have enough power but it just doesn't feel like it could handle much of a trailer. People new to trailers see these articles and think they can do the same as the experienced magazine testers. Unfortunately they probably don't know all of the issues involved and head out oblivious to how little margin for error they really have. But like I noted earlier most get away with it and are therefore convinced that they won't have a probem since they haven't had one yet. That's a dangerous way to approach safety but one that is all too common.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have some friends who are looking at buying a TT and asked us to join them in the search. I was furious when I heard a salesperson from a local dealership tell them that their small Ford Ranger 2x4 would tow a small travel trailer ok if they did not fill the water tanks until they got to the campground. I was not nice to the salesperson and told them in front of her that if they believed her I had a bridge in the desert I would sell them. I then told them that they needed to add the passenger weight and cargo to the over all weight. Then I told them to look at their truck and ask if it would stop the trailer. I explained that those numbers were there for a reason and not to listen to the salesperson who didn't know them after the deal was made and they were in an accident. They were glad to have a voice of reason with them and we now don't have to go looking with them cause they have done their homework. I have now suggested that they look at MH's and use their truck as a toad.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

When we bought our OB, the dealer told us that my wifes Trailblazer (6cyl) was just under being able to tow. What a crock. I had to sign a waiver because my old TV would be pulling more weight than it was rated for. Maybe dealers should sign some kind of form of liability for telling people that inappropriate vehicles will pull TT's?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Planting the seed in someone's mind might eventually help them make a better decision. If someone has told them their rig isn't enough for their trailer and they start to feel wiggle when they are towing, maybe they'll start to wonder if the 'know it all' maybe knew something after all. It can't hurt to talk to folks if it is done politely and with the intent of helping them avoid a bad situation. I'm a VERY non-confrontational type but if I see something really dangerous I feel compelled to say something. How you say it is critical if you want them to listen and even if they reject you outright, at least they've been told, who knows, maybe their DW listens and applies the 'slow pry-bar method' that my DW does - it's almost impossible to resist =>

ME: "Ok, OK! I'll do it! I'll do it! Just please, PLEASE stop yammering about it!" 
DW: "Oh, I'm not yammering! I just thought it was worth discussing is all." 
ME: "Yeah, for the last 1500 miles!" 
DW: "Oh posh! It wasn't more than 1200."

Sorry, I got carried away there.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> ...
> 
> ME: "Ok, OK! I'll do it! I'll do it! Just please, PLEASE stop yammering about it!"
> DW: "Oh, I'm not yammering! I just thought it was worth discussing is all."
> ...












Of course, as a counterpoint, I'm more often worried about how people drive when towing even more than what they tow....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

After suffering through a slew of "You tow a 28BHS with a TUNDRA" postings, I can tell you what it feels like to be on the receiving end. I am not shy in suggesting something might not be safe but I'm careful how I judge that and who I say it to. One of the biggest annoyances I have is with people that read the specs, then add their own fudge factor, then denigrate you for not following their standard. My Tundra was quite capable of towing my trailer, family, and load and still be safe and within the posted maximum for the truck. After four years I upgraded to a different tow vehicle not because it couldn't handle the load but because my kids got too big to comfortably sit in the back seat of the Access Cab.

The trick in the approach, as far as I'm concerned, is in how you position your statement. If you go in with an attitude of smug moral superiority, your chances of bringing about a change are about zero. If you go in with an approach of "How do you make that work?" it might not be ignored.

Reverie


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

OK,
I use to be known as the Evil Ridgway







, my brother was the Good Ridgway







. I would have said, this is a case for DARWIN to decide.

I have had a transformation many years ago to the Good side.









It is not the kids fault that dad is leading them to certain death,







so to speak.
I would approach and admire what they have TT and TV







. I would interject something about a friend with a similar set up that was hard to manage, all over the road







. He ended up getting a Pro-Pride hitch and towing was much easier and safer







. My buddy decided that his kids were too important to put at risk







.

I would close with, love your rig, and hope all goes well.
Oh ya, visit us on Outbackers.com. You can ask all kinds of experienced RV'ers questions or give out some advice of your own.

I would then pray for their safe voyage.
Brian


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I pulled up next to a guy and pointed down to his tire and he shot me the bird. He pulled up later and said what do you think I am stupid. He issued me the bird a 2nd time.







NOT! What a jerk.

My kids and wife still think it is funny....LOL....


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Sweathog62 said:


> I pulled up next to a guy and pointed down to his tire and he shot me the bird. He pulled up later and said what do you think I am stupid. He issued me the bird a 2nd time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal people don't respond that way. With billions of us on the planet, probability suggests you'll eventually run into a few people of "less than average intelligence".


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Had a friend that towed a 27 foot TT with an older model Nissan Pathfinder. His wife wanted the TT, and he wanted to spend as little money on the deal as he could. He bought the Pathfinder real cheap... Towed to a couple of places with it. I asked him how it handled when it got on the freeway and he said he just drove with one hand on the brake controller when semis passed. Couldn't believe it. We were pretty close, so I told him flat out I wouldn't tow with that combo. He listened, but it was a $$$ thing for him...not a safety thing. For me, I'll spend all kinds of $$$ if it means my family is safer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweathog62 said:


> I pulled up next to a guy and pointed down to his tire and he shot me the bird. He pulled up later and said what do you think I am stupid. He issued me the bird a 2nd time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing how you like them so much...here is one more.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Had to add this to this post.

I recently made an online reservation with an RV resort in the hill country (in Texas). The form required me to fill out the length of my TT (which is approx 36' tongue to bumper) and my TV to which I just put SUV.

The owner called me back yesterday to finalize my reservation and her first comment was in regards to my TV...specifically she asked what TV I had. When I told her an expedition, she decided to let me know what she thought of that setup. I reassured her that I had already been told that same piece of information and was pushed the old line of "sure, you're expedition will tow just about anything on our lot." I told her we are actively looking into an excursion to which she replied, "then I expect to see one when you guys show up here in October." I told her absolutely.

So, to this thread, I had to interject what I thought of her instruction. I did not receive it well at first, then I thought of this thread and realized that she has no interest in me getting a bigger vehicle to fatten her wallet. She has shown no hatred of Ford nor a desire to one-up me because she did not even reference what she drives. So, that leaves only one logical conclusion, she cared about me and my family and others on the road.

That folks, is why we say something. I hope to have my expedition before my next outing, but I have to say that if I don't, I may be calling on one of you guys to come and pull my beautiful OB to the park for me! haha!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> That folks, is why we say something. I hope to have my expedition before my next outing, but I have to say that if I don't, I may be calling on one of you guys to come and pull my beautiful OB to the park for me! haha!


You can call, but give me some notice...it's gonna take me 4 days to get there!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> That folks, is why we say something. I hope to have my expedition before my next outing, but I have to say that if I don't, I may be calling on one of you guys to come and pull my beautiful OB to the park for me! haha!


You can call, but give me some notice...it's gonna take me 4 days to get there!








[/quote]

Better yet, one of my clients is an airline...maybe I fly up and give you personal directions! Only caveat is you have to stay and let us treat you to some GREAT Texas barbecue! Yee-haw!!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Saw a guy this past weekend towing a double slide 34 ft Fifth Wheel (Coachmen Chapparal 34QBDS) which lists at 9200 lbs with a Toyota Tundra. I couldn't believe it, I asked him about it nicely and he said yeah I am just under what the truck is rated for at 10,100 lbs. I decided not to push the envelope any further. He hasn't figured in any gear, pin weight, etc. I just hope I never get in front of him when he is trying to stop going downhill.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Heck yeah ! I saw a Ford Exploder last week on I-77 just north of Statesville pulling some kinda older Dutchman, at least 25' plus !

It was down in the butt, no idea what hitch they were using, but it didn't look like much. I don't know if any type hitch could have helped them. They were motoring up 77. Everything was passing them. Its pretty level through there.

Luckily I was on the Southbound side. I said " Holy Cow, god help them if they are going to attempt going up Fancy Gap."

I always like to have more 'truck' than 'camper' . If you know what I mean.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I once saw a 32 foot travel trailer towed behind a Jeep Cherokee!!! The guy camped next to me for several days and I said nothing, but probably should have. The whole setup was brand new, I could tell it was his first trip with the rig. It was really pathetic and I could not believe any RV salesman would let that off the lot.

I often wonder why the insurance companies do not have any guidelines concerning this? Seems like they are the ones on the hook if something goes wrong or if somebody gets killed, yet they ask no questions when you insure your travel trailer or fifth wheel. Seems some moderate training, weight and tow capacity tables, and wheel base formulas would allow the insurance agents to assess the risk you pose to yourself and others on the road. Instead, they look at none of this as far as I can tell.

I have a big diesel truck that I use exclusively to tow our 25RSS. I also drive it occassionally, well, just because it is fun!!! My wife hides the insurance bill for the truck from me because she thinks I will blow a fuse if I see how much the insurance is costing me!! I think it is more than all my other vehicles combined, but she won't say. I know the truck is big and can do major damage. However, someboday can tow a 25 foot trailer with a minivan and the insurance company could care less.







Seems like they are a far bigger risk on the road than I am with my truck. Makes no sense to me.

DAN


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> That folks, is why we say something. I hope to have my expedition before my next outing, but I have to say that if I don't, I may be calling on one of you guys to come and pull my beautiful OB to the park for me! haha!


You can call, but give me some notice...it's gonna take me 4 days to get there!








[/quote]

Better yet, one of my clients is an airline...maybe I fly up and give you personal directions! Only caveat is you have to stay and let us treat you to some GREAT Texas barbecue! Yee-haw!!








[/quote]

Don't ya know - us northwesterner's melt in the Texas sun?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Somebody oughtta say something to this guy:










Gotta love the safety chains...









And gotta love the custom whittled support!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea...and that 5er is from Utah..no large mountains there, so he is fine.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gotta love that piece of wood for support!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

And the chains attached to the tailgate.......Priceless!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Come on now. What about his obvious engineering/imagination, thats gotta account for something. Of course it is apperently a work in progress, unless he intends to only drive in a straight line. Of course I'm not concerned about the corner of the trailer hitting the back window so much, because he needs to rectify the fact that the front tires are not in contact with enough blacktop to turn the barge at all.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Come on now. What about his obvious engineering/imagination, thats gotta account for something. Of course it is apperently a work in progress, unless he intends to only drive in a straight line. Of course I'm not concerned about the corner of the trailer hitting the back window so much, because he needs to rectify the fact that the front tires are not in contact with enough blacktop to turn the barge at all.


Amazing Goofy...how could he be so dangerously....


----------

